# Arching Back & Tumbing Over...



## doners23 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi there! So were not sure if we are being over protective or not. We are first time hedgie owners, we got our rescue Loki about a month and a half ago now and he is 3 years old. So far all has been well, very well! But we noticed something we are just not sure about, and haven't been able to locate any info online. We have noticed Loki take a big stretch and arch his back like a cat, this has happened about 4 times. 2 of these times he has fallen over, when he falls over, it takes him a brief moment to kind of collect himself and stand back up. Is this normal-ish behavior, or possibly something to be concerned with? And yes, we have seen him anoint, this kind of looks like the beginning of him anointing, but he doesn't foam or deposit anything.

Thanks in advance 
JT & Ashley
aka Loki's Daddy and Mom


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's a boy thing. Just having fun with himself. :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Yep, totally normal. He's just masturbating


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't think the OP is talking about "masturbating" at all. Jakob does this right before he is getting ready to annoint, almost like he's working up the saliva in his mouth to be able to do it and then will arch his back like this and kind of stretch his back in order to reach the spot he wants to annoint on. It may just be a way for them to reach further on their backs. They don't always use foam or spit or whatever, sometimes it's almost as if they are pretending or think they are spitting something, but nothing comes out

It doesn't necessarily have to be a boy thing (although it could very well be...every hedgie is an individual and do their own weird things). I've seen some of my breeders females do it too.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

My hedgehog does this when he's masturbating and I've heard/seen from other people theirs do it too. Of course it could be something else but this is the most likely I think.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

it's a different position and actions when they are masturbating....at least for every hedgie i've ever had...they do look very similar, but there is a distinct difference

and females don't generally masturbate (like i said i've seen females doing it too)

like we said though each is different


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I believe I got it on video somewhere but he does it as the OP says. Arched his back with his nose under his body. Anointing looks different. Or maybe I don't get the OP right


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Draenog said:


> I believe I got it on video somewhere but he does it as the OP says. Arched his back with his nose under his body. Anointing looks different. Or maybe I don't get the OP right


i think i may have both on video "somewhere" too lol. i'll look around if i get some free time today 

either way i think we all agree it doesn't sound like anything to worry about and they must enjoy it


----------



## doners23 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks all! Good to know its nothing to worry about...
Except it looks like we're going to have "the talk" with him now! lol


----------

